# will any audi bumpers fit on the quantum sedans of QSWs?



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

trying to expand my bumper search.


----------



## crp76pilot (Nov 28, 2011)

*same-same*

I have the same question..


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

Hate to say, but pretty sure not... I looked heavily when replacing my mashed bumper too


----------

